
The 25 Principles for Adult Behavior (John Perry Barlow) - tosh
http://www.openculture.com/2018/02/the-25-principles-for-adult-behavior.html
======
Bjartr
I am surprised to see "tolerate ambiguity" on the list because I've found that
many arguments stem from one party interpreting a statement the other party
made in an unintended manner because the way it was said allowed
interpretation instead of being explicit.

Is there something to "tolerate ambiguity" that I am missing? Does it not
apply to the case I describe?

~~~
didibus
And how would you react in such a case? If not by being tolerant to the fact
most communication is ambiguous and learning to deal with it?

~~~
Bjartr
I double back and resolve the ambiguity rather than continue ahead to find
myself in an argument taking past each other because our fundamental
assumptions differ.

That very thing has happened to me enough times to become entirely fed up with
it to the point that I strive to stamp out ambiguity when I come across it.
Such an approach _seems_ to work well so far, or at least leaves me better off
than I would be without it.

All that aside, my approach seems to be clearly different from the norm, and
does cause some friction at times (although I would argue less friction than
would arise if left ambiguous) which definitely has me wondering if I've not
taken a wrong turn somewhere along the way.

I certainly would like to better learn to deal with it, assuming that dealing
with it is a means to more effective communication (note here how I avoid the
ambiguity trap by including my interpretation of your ambiguous statement)

------
ArchTypical
> Reduce your use of the first personal pronoun.

This seems out of place. Expressing my beliefs as a function of my experiences
and understanding, is a fundamental step in adulthood (along with
pragmatically taking charge of your life). Many of the other steps, listed,
require the understanding that your views are that and not some other abstract
truth.

~~~
supercanuck
I interpreted that as to reduce talking about yourself.

------
bookofjoe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16344562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16344562)

------
harrumph
Good stuff, but if Barlow's publishers want to compete with Jordan Peterson,
this list needs more anti-socialist paranoia and dipshit manichean framing
about how chaotic women are.

~~~
harrumph
Oh, I'm sorry. Is Jordan Peterson not on top of the best seller lists with an
entire book of rules for adults? Was I out of line to draw that comparison?

If not, what's the problem? JP _doesn 't_ hilariously and noxiously blame
"cultural Marxism" and the "feminine chaos" of women for the life difficulties
of incel basement-dwellers who need to be told to clean their rooms?

Barlow has never looked better than he does under today's comparison.

